
The Church-Turing Thesis: Logical Limit or Breachable Barrier? - monort
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2019/1/233526-the-church-turing-thesis/fulltext
======
olliej
Is there any actual content in this? It seems to start from the idea that
Turing considered his machines as "what could be mechanically solved" and was
referring to human "computers".

It then rambles off into quantum Turing machines, and briefly (literally
mentioned in passing) discusses that the halting problem was replicated, and
demonstrated to hold up, on QTMs as well.

~~~
asfarley
Yeah, I think it's fluff. They also make some pointless distinction between
"simulating" versus "replicating" Conway's game of Life. It's ridiculous to
suggest that the game is not representable as a Turing machine.

